# Mercury 60/40 vs 60/45. What is the difference?



## gabeskillzz05 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking at upgrading my 50/35 and was looking at used mercurys. Some are 60/40 and others 45. Do they have different pump??? Going to look at one that is a 94' 2-stoke and supposedly a 60/45.


----------



## LarryMc (Nov 15, 2016)

Both the 60/45 & 60/40 2 strokes use the same pump (AG).


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 15, 2016)

I think they are the same motor, the jet rating output changed over time. I think my Mercury 60/45 motor is a 1994 as well.


----------



## LarryMc (Nov 15, 2016)

The displacement was increased from 51.8 CI to 59 CI in 1998. Not sure when the HP rating was dropped to 40 from 45, but my 2005 2 stroke was rated at 40 HP while one of my fishing buddies 1998 motor was rated at 45. We couldn't tell any difference in the performance of the two motors.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 16, 2016)

It looks like in 2001 they changed the rating to 60/40 but is the same 59 ci motor as 98-2000 which was rated as 60/45.


----------



## archery68 (Nov 17, 2016)

Did they change it to 40 because there are so many places that have motor restrictions of 40 and below? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMc (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't really know, but that sounds about right.


----------



## JoshKeller (Nov 19, 2016)

same motor. If you want more horsepower, look into a 70 hp 56cu in OMC powerhead. they are rated as a 40 at the pump as well. 

mine turns the same impeller (6 7/8") at 5800 rpm.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 12, 2017)

U can't tell a 5 HP difference... 10 ...maybe....I'd shoot for the stars. My 02cents


----------



## Riverdog (Jan 12, 2017)

archery68 said:


> Did they change it to 40 because there are so many places that have motor restrictions of 40 and below?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That would be my guess. Same reason they had 9.9 hp instead of 10 hp motors. In some states you didn't have to register a motor under 10 hp.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 16, 2017)

They are the same as stated already in 1998 they upped the displacement so the later motors make more torque and can get the impeller spinning a little faster. So if you can go for a later 59ci merc. I have 1993 60/40 tiller short shaft mariner same as mercury just different paint currently it has been a good motor no real complaints. But the evinrude/johnson 3 cylinder engines just run a little faster with the jet, I ended up hunting down a deal on a 70hp evinrude tiller with a jet that I'm going to swap once goose/duck season is over here. I really don't have any reason for switching other than that I am partial to omc's. Once I swap I will be selling the mariner which I have the prop lower for, and extra AG outboard jet as well.


----------

